# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Visual C++: Yesterday, Today, and Tomorrow >  Slow Chat - Now over, but still viewable

## Brad Jones

I wanted to remind everyone that there is only a few hours left for this slow chat. Any questions or comments posted after 4:00 pm PST today may not be addressed.  

Sincerely,

Brad!

----------


## Brad Jones

The slow chat has now ended. Thanks to all those that participated. Look for additional slow chats in the future.

Brad!

----------

